# dwight howard avatar?



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

just wonderin when somebody is going to stick one up.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> just wonderin when somebody is going to stick one up.


I had one up a while back, a couple days after the draft. It was a pic of him holding up his Magic jersey standing next to Weisbrod.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

How do you change your icon to your own icon? For some reason I can only use the icons that basketballboards provides.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> How do you change your icon to your own icon? For some reason I can only use the icons that basketballboards provides.


You have to become a supporting member to use your own custom avatars. It is only 10 dollars for a whole year. If you are interested, contact Retrodreams.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> You have to become a supporting member to use your own custom avatars. It is only 10 dollars for a whole year. If you are interested, contact Retrodreams.


Do you become a mod as well?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you become a mod as well?


Nope, but you can apply to be one after becoming a supporting member if you're over 18.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you become a mod as well?


No, but you have to be a supporting member to become one. Once a supporting member you can contact TheRifleman about becoming a moderator or if someone thinks there is a forum that you could be of service to you can be nominated or asked to become a mod. But becoming a supporting member doesnt make it an automatic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's a Dwight Howard avatar I made if any supporting member wants to use it...


----------

